# Need advice for LAN party dedicated game server build



## inferKNOX (Jun 26, 2012)

I host what are probably among the largest LAN parties in my local town, which are nothing special or big, really, but I hope to build them up to be. Sponsorship isn't something that comes easily in my region, so I have to fund-raise through the LAN to purchase LAN equipment.
Now that I have some decent switches, I wanted to get advice what would be a relatively inexpensive, but pretty good build for a LAN party dedicated server. I plan to have it small, so that it's easy to take to and from the LANs & although I don't expect to find any brand name chassis, I plan to get one like the BitFenix Prodigy or smaller, like an HTPC basically.
The rest I can figure out, but I need advice on what would be a good & cheap lil' mobo + CPU for it?

Thanks in advance! 

Edit: in the way of a chassis, I'd be looking to build it in something like this: SilverStone SUGO SG02-BF Black ABS / SECC Steel Mi...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 26, 2012)

What kind of dedicated servers will you be running on it and how many users? You shouldn't need anything too powerful, but that really depends on what you're running. Don't skimp on ram, and don't invest in an SSD are my first recommendations for an entry-level dedicated server. This is one of the few circumstances where I might recommend a BD chip, believe it or not.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 26, 2012)

make shure you get a NIC such as Intel / 3com....
cheap or onboard solutions could lead to problems (traffic / load)


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far guys. Well it's not many users, just about 20-30. Basic stuff will run on it, the likes of Unreal Tournament 3, etc. I plan to get  8GB of RAM to start with, then double it when the funds allow. Afterwards, I'll put money into a robust NIC, because for now the load won't be too much since the LAN is still somewhat of a fledgling.

Any CPU + mobo combo recommendations?


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 26, 2012)

inferKNOX said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys. Well it's not many users, just about 20-30. Basic stuff will run on it, the likes of Unreal Tournament 3, etc. I plan to get  8GB of RAM to start with, then double it when the funds allow. Afterwards, I'll put money into a robust NIC, because for now the load won't be too much since the LAN is still somewhat of a fledgling.
> 
> Any CPU + mobo combo recommendations?



well being a dedicated server should not eat that much CPU/RAM to say you need latest hardware.... so it depends on you budget......
some fast / tough HDD and the expected bus would be a point to think of (my opinion)
atleast a SSD always serves me the APC in BF3 due fast loading


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to be able to run multiple game servers within the server at the same time, so that people can play whatever they choose, without one server needing to be terminated & the other executed all the time. I sort of just want to able to boot, run all the game servers & leave practically leave it alone, just accessing it to change game map/mode/etc settings here and there.

The budget is minimal, so I need the most cost effective that is low budget friendly, yet highly multi-tasking capable options. The server will only be active on LAN days (not more than one day a week at most), so I expect hardware longevity should be good with typical parts.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 27, 2012)

What kind of budget are you looking at having available to you because I'm convinced that this is a perfect usage case for an FX processor.

Also I personally have this case sitting around: APEVIA Black / Blue SECC Steel / Aluminum X-MASTER...

I like it because it supports full ATX sized motherboards, you can fit at least two hard drives in it and it will use standard ATX power supplies. I wouldn't recommend using the PSU that came with it unless you really want to take that risk (I removed it and started turning it into a lab PSU,) but something like that might provide the airflow you want if you get some fans for it. That way you still have room to add more to it such as a LAN card if you end up using multiple switches at some point or if it is also going to be acting as a gateway if you're planning on having internet.

Additionally I recommend two hard drives for RAID-1 if you want to minimize downtime. I can only imagine how unhappy people would get if the HDD died in the middle of an intense gaming session. 

Once again, give us a budget and we'll start making recommendations.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm open got getting an FX processor if you show me a good combo with a mobo. I would like to get a micro-ATX motherboard and a case that supports such as maximum (and takes a standard PSU), so that it can be smaller to carry around. I think a micro-ATX will have enough expansion options, while being cheaper & more compact.

I don't have a fixed budget, I'm raising money towards it, but need the price to be as low as possible so that I can save up to it relatively quickly, since it'd take forever to save towards an expensive system.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 28, 2012)

Not sure if this is pertinent to a server but I have one of those KILLER gaming NIC's laying around I could send out at the cost of postage. Though I see your in Africa not sure if that would be worth it.


----------



## Senupe (Jun 28, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> This is one of the few circumstances where I might recommend a BD chip, believe it or not.


+1 to that, a server need the processing power of multiple threads, BD it's gonna fit very very well.
I also support the RAID1 idea, you'll need backup the information.
I don't really would stay away from SSDs, use them as boot drive, the machine is gonna be responsive while being able to save lot of information thanks to RAID1, btw choose a cheap one (some of them are $0.82 per GB).
I know you want a little case, but the CM HAF 912 is small indeed and cheap ($60 bucks at newegg).


----------

